

When Steve Wozniak put together a US Music Festival - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/when-steve-wozniak-put-together-a-us-music-festival/

======
xsmasher
Woz discusses both of these toward the end of his biography "iWoz" - which is
a great read.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0393061434?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0393061434?ie=UTF8&tag=smasher02-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0393061434)

------
Keyframe
in other words, woz is a hedonist and doesn't have any clue about business.

